# Newly MM



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Apr 6, 2016)

On yesterday night,  I received the sublime degree. A exciting and educational experience I will never forget as I look toward the east!


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 6, 2016)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## MRichard (Apr 6, 2016)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 6, 2016)

Many congratulations brother.


----------



## mm2 (Apr 7, 2016)

Congratulations and Welcome...


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks, my brothers. It feels great to hold a title as such.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 7, 2016)

Did you put your Sunglasses on when you looked to the East????Fore when you look the "East" the Light get Bright...Meaning It's time to go to Work Master...Stay Hungry...You're only at the Door...When you come thru the Door we'll be waiting with open Arms.SMIB../G\


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Apr 7, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> Did you put your Sunglasses on when you looked to the East????Fore when you look the "East" the Light get Bright...Meaning It's time to go to Work Master...Stay Hungry...You're only at the Door...When you come thru the Door we'll be waiting with open Arms.SMIB../G\


Thanks, words of good ground my brother. SMIB /G\


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 10, 2016)

Congratulations brother and safe travels on your new journey as a  MM


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 11, 2016)

JM-MWPHGLGA said:


> On yesterday night,  I received the sublime degree. A exciting and educational experience I will never forget as I look toward the east!


Congratulations and welcome to the MWPHGLGA!
Greetings from Greensboro Lodge No. 223 (Current JW)
Greensboro, Ga Athens District #6
Maybe we will cross paths one of these days!
Bro. Kendrick


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Apr 11, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Congratulations brother and safe travels on your new journey as a  MM


           It's good to be in the number, my brother. Thanks


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Apr 11, 2016)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the MWPHGLGA!
> Greetings from Greensboro Lodge No. 223 (Current JW)
> Greensboro, Ga Athens District #6
> Maybe we will cross paths one of these days!
> Bro. Kendrick


Like wise my brother, and thanks. I'm hailing from S.P Jones Lodge No. 118 Thomasville, Ga District 10. Look forward to our meet and greet.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Apr 11, 2016)

JM-MWPHGLGA said:


> Like wise my brother, and thanks. I'm hailing from S.P Jones Lodge No. 118 Thomasville, Ga District 10. Look forward to our meet and greet.


Thomasville, cool! That's not far from my hometown. I am from Albany! If you are planning on attending Grand Session in June, I will be there. If not then, there will be another chance at Prince Hall Day weekend which will be in Columbus in September.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 11, 2016)

Congratulations !



JM-MWPHGLGA said:


> Thanks, my brothers. It feels great to hold a title as such.



"Rank is but a guinea stamp, the man himself the gold"


_Then to our final Toast tonight, our glasses freely drain,
Happy to meet, sorry to part, happy to meet again.

The Mason's social Brotherhood around the festive board,
Reveals a Truth more precious far, than the miser's hoard.
We freely share the bounteous gifts, that generous hearts contain,
Happy to meet, sorry to part, happy to meet again.

We meet as Masons free and true, and when our work is done,
The merry song and social glass is not unduly won.
And only at our farewell pledge is pleasure mixed with pain,
Happy to meet, sorry to part, happy to meet again.

Amidst our mirth we drink to all poor Masons o'er the Earth,
On every shore our flag of love is gloriously unfurled.
We prize each Brother, fair or dark, who bears no moral stain,
Happy to meet, sorry to part, happy to meet again.

We Masons prize that noble truth, the Scottish peasant told,
That rank is but a guinea stamp: The man himself the gold.
We meet the rich and poor alike, the equal rights maintain,
Happy to meet, sorry to part, happy to meet again.

Dear Brethren of the Mystic tie, the night is waning fast,
Our work is done, our feast is o'er, this toast must be the last.
Good night to all, once more good night, again that farewell strain,
Happy to meet, sorry to part, happy to meet again._


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Apr 11, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Congratulations !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMIB!! And thank you, my Brother!


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 11, 2016)

Bloke said:


> _Then to our final Toast tonight, our glasses freely drain,
> Happy to meet, sorry to part, happy to meet again.
> _



One of the joys of attending a for-real tiled Table Lodge with drinks, presented talks and a meal.  This song is sung by the brothers just before closing.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 11, 2016)

dfreybur said:


> One of the joys of attending a for-real tiled Table Lodge with drinks, presented talks and a meal.  This song is sung by the brothers just before closing.



Most lodges here recite it - Tyler does the main speaking with the members using "_Happy to meet, sorry to part, happy to meet again." _as a spoken chorus.

That said, there are a few guys and tylers around who will sing it - it is very cool when done that way


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 19, 2016)

One of my bestes of friends is from Thomasville, Ga. Bro Flint Mathis retired Army...


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 20, 2016)

JM-MWPHGLGA said:


> On yesterday night,  I received the sublime degree. A exciting and educational experience I will never forget as I look toward the east!



Congrats!


----------



## ohbilly79 (Apr 24, 2016)

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (Apr 24, 2016)

ohbilly79 said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


Thanks, my Brother!


----------



## Popim79624 (May 2, 2016)

Congrat my Brother!!!


----------



## acjohnson53 (May 4, 2016)

Your work has just begun Young Master Mason. To forefull  your dreams in Masonry, You must seek the real word..Get with who ever petitioned you and put him to work, and don't be scared to sit in them seats when there is one available. Then you will see what's really going. Congrats to you and your cable tow...


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (May 5, 2016)

Thanks, my brother. The 3rd degree form many Why's in my thought process. The real word was one of them. 


acjohnson53 said:


> Your work has just begun Young Master Mason. To forefull  your dreams in Masonry, You must seek the real word..Get with who ever petitioned you and put him to work, and don't be scared to sit in them seats when there is one available. Then you will see what's really going. Congrats to you and your cable tow...


nks


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 5, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> . Congrats to you and your cable tow...


Help me understand...why do you reference candidates cable tow.....on our bramch of the family the cable tow is just an alegorical symbol for a persons conscience.


Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (May 5, 2016)

JM-MWPHGLGA said:


> The real word was one of them.



It is not literally a word.  Appendent bodies teach words they claim to be the lost one but that misses the point that our degrees are teaching by allegory.  So the degrees of the appendent bodies are also teaching by allegory so the words they teach are no more real than the one whispered into your ear the night you were raised to your new Masonic life.

The night you were raised you started a new life.  You were lost and are now found.  You yourself are now the word.  Among many other symbolic meanings.


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 5, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Help me understand...why do you reference candidates cable tow.....on our bramch of the family the cable tow is just an alegorical symbol for a persons conscience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Go visit a Prince Hall lodge when they are conferring a degree on multiple candidates this may give you some insight on why we use it don't know if GL of state does it the same way or not


----------



## MRichard (May 5, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Go visit a Prince Hall lodge when they are conferring a degree on multiple candidates this may give you some insight on why we use it don't know if GL of state does it the same way or not



Each candidate has a separate degree in my jurisdiction except for the lecture.


----------



## Ripcord22A (May 5, 2016)

So when a PH MASON references anothers Cable tow hes talking about the other candidates?

On 19May my lodge has been invited to an EA at a PH lodge in Albuquerque

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## JM-MWPHGLGA (May 5, 2016)

In Prince Hall's Degree Ritual, it tells you


jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> So when a PH MASON references anothers Cable tow hes talking about the other candidates?
> 
> On 19May my lodge has been invited to an EA at a PH lodge in Albuquerque
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


In my opinion, the cable tow is in reference to ones self alignment. Let's that brother know the importance of their action to the fraternity.


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 5, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Each candidate has a separate degree in my jurisdiction except for the lecture.


Are you a Prince Hall mason?


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 5, 2016)

That's the reason I said visit a PH lodge when they are doing degree work with multiple candidates you may find we do things a little different and get a better understanding of why we call one another cable tow


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 5, 2016)

MRichard said:


> Each candidate has a separate degree in my jurisdiction except for the lecture.


That would be a long night of work better bring a few snacks if it's more than 2or 3


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 5, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> So when a PH MASON references anothers Cable tow hes talking about the other candidates?
> 
> On 19May my lodge has been invited to an EA at a PH lodge in Albuquerque
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


You got it


----------



## Bloke (May 5, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> You got it



interesting. When we talk about anothers cable tow, we are talking about the demands on his life. Ie "That's beyond my cable tow" means its beyond my knowledge or more commonly my available time or resources.


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 5, 2016)

Bloke said:


> interesting. When we talk about anothers cable tow, we are talking about the demands on his life. Ie "That's beyond my cable tow" means its beyond my knowledge or more commonly my available time or resources.


Used the same way in PH but when referring to another brother as your cable tow if you see the degree work you will understand why we use it that way as well


----------



## Bloke (May 5, 2016)

mrpierce17 said:


> Used the same way in PH but when referring to another brother as your cable tow if you see the degree work you will understand why we use it that way as well



Thanks - I will think on that, but don't think it is expressly in our degrees.


----------

